# Good News??



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Mavericks: Webber, Posey in the Works*

By Bill Ingram
for HOOPSWORLD.com
Aug 5, 2007, 16:39 

Various reports cited by a Los Angeles radio station have the Dallas Mavericks close to signing Detroit Pistons free agent forward Chris Webber to a one-year deal using their mid-level exception. The Mavericks are willing to offer him the entire MLE, but would prefer to give him $3.5 million and use the rest to add one more piece to the roster.

The other piece the Mavericks are interested in is veteran swingman and defensive specialist James Posey, who has been around the NBA block but was most recently a member of the Miami Heat.

Webber would add another scoring threat in the front court and a that ever-elusive back-up to Dirk Nowitzki. Posey would bring rebounding and the ability to push the ball, penetrate, and score on the break. He would also add one more player with championship experience to a roster in need of playoff leadership.

More on this story as it develops!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

A trade will go down if we do get Posey.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Who would you give up for Posey???


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not very much, if anything.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Let's say we do sign Posey and Webber,

C - Dampier/Diop/White dude
PF - Nowitzki/Webber/Bass
SF - Howard/George/Posey
SG - Jones/Stackhouse/Buckner/Ager
PG - Terry/Harris/Barea

too many players that can easily average 20+ minutes per game, like i said.. i can see a trade happening.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Buckner might be further down on the bench... a little like Anthony Johnson last year. He'll be brought in IF there is an absolute need. If not, he'll warm the bench.... way down.

They might do Ager a favor and trade him too.... :whoknows:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Trade Ager and keep R.Terry in the D-League for a year, i think R.Terry has more potential than Ager.
and also, if we can trade Buckner that would be great because i really don't like his contract.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Trade Ager and keep R.Terry in the D-League for a year, i think R.Terry has more potential than Ager.
> and also, if we can trade Buckner that would be great because i really don't like his contract.


Well... I am kind of hoping to move Ager and Buckner. Buckner's contract is really not that bad for a defense specialist, and plenty of teams out there wouldn't mind having him....

Ager hasn't impressed me much simply because he hasn't gotten much chance, but Stack wanted to re-sign with Dallas so he can help develop Ager, so Stack must have seen something more in him. Maybe, like you said, R. Terry has more upside, and Stack could definitely help him instead....

That's just too big a roster, and fat trimming needs to start some where....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I know Buckner never found his shot last year but i really liked what he did when he was on the floor with George, defensively they both did a great job together. But with Jones and maybe Posey, both better offensively i don't see how he's going to get any kind of playing time. Like you said, plenty of teams out there wouldn't mind having him so hopefully we can move him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

My concerns still rest with OFFENSE.

Who is going to freaking score?

Not George....
Not Buckner.....

Hence, *WE BETTER LAND WEBBER!*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I personally feel that AJ made the mistake of concentrating way too much on defense last season, so..... if we continue to sign scrap, nothing will change next season.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, this would be some nice addition. How will Webber fit?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

That's not our problem, we have enough players that can score just no one that can move the ball. 
and our system sucks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I personally feel that AJ made the mistake of concentrating way too much on defense last season, so..... if we continue to sign scrap, nothing will change next season.


Avery is a young coach that wants to do everything, he wants his players to learn everything all at once. Let's just focus on one thing and be really good at it then jump to something else. Also he did say something about giving more freedom to Devin Harris next year so we'll see.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and let's talk about our defense for a minute. It sucks, way too many mistakes and too inconsistent. We rely too much on hustle and that's not going to get us anywhere.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There's no room for all these average, old swingmen. I wouldn't have minded Paul Pierce when he was pissed.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea true that's why i think if we do sign Posey then there will be a trade.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We also still need a point guard who knows how to get the ball in the right spots at the right time. That is not an easy thing to ask for, but it seems like the organization is happy with the current roster ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There has to be a S&T coming - this is too many players. :whistling:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Barnes resigns w/ Warriors


----------

